# What is this "Suds Booster" all about?!!



## Lenimae (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey guys!! Now I know that SOMEBODY in this forum will be able to help me out with this one, lol!!  

Okay, so a while back I had decided to buy a bunch of soaping supplies off of a local that found that this particular craft just wasn't her cup of tea after all... YAY MEEEE!!  Amongst the dozens of oils, colorants, butters, molds, etc. I had come across a clear plastic storage container self-labeled "Suds Booster". This dry substance looks like long skinny white pellets... quite firm & almost waxy to the touch. I'm new to soaping so I don't have a clue as to what a suds booster really is. What in God's name do ya use it for?!! I've tried googling and nothing much really came up, except for a bit talk about homemade laundry soap?

It's sort of a long story as to where all of these supplies originally came from...it has actually been passed down a couple of times already! Just know that the lady I had bought all of this from didn't have a clue about the suds booster either, hahaha!! I just need to know what exactly this stuff is used for and what it's made of. I'm stumped people... HAAALLLLP!!! :shock:


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2012)

i'm not sure either.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I'm not sure either, but I was able to find a soapmaking supply company in Florida that sells 'Suds Booster': http://www.floridasoapsupplies.com/58.html

Unfortunately, they don't have a really detailed description of what it is on their site. Maybe you could call or e-mail them?


IrishLass


----------



## SoSoapy (Apr 23, 2012)

can you post a picture of what you have. Maybe someone will recognize it


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 23, 2012)

After doing some more searching, I am suspecting that the 'Suds Booster' might be sodium laurel sulphate. I found that Ponte Vedra Soap Shoppe (a soap supply company that sells to the handmade soap community) has just started selling sodium laurel sulphate 'needles' for use in boosting the foaming action of handmade shampoo bars and soaps, etc... The 'needles' seem to come in a waxy pellet form:  

http://www.pvsoap.com/sodium_lauryl_sul ... eedles.asp


IrishLass


----------



## Lenimae (May 14, 2012)

SoSoapy - Posting a pic is a great idea, thanks!! 

IrishLass - Thanks a bunch for that! Although, I do wish that Ponte Vedra had a photo of these "needles". Sure sounds exactly like what I've got!!  Just as SoSoapy suggested, I may just go ahead and post a pic of the stuff that I have just to see if someone in this forum recognizes it...

Once again, thank you both so very much!!


----------

